# Bloom boosters for flowering



## Pranic (Sep 14, 2014)

Ok so I'm too lazy to go through all the posts  I never have used anything before but just was considering it, my baby is already buddingshes been about 2 weeks in but was curious for maybe next time what Yinz would suggest. And say I did use it now would there be any negative affects.


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 14, 2014)

What up ive been using dyna gro bloom, dyna gro mag pro, and molasses been using them since I can remember lol :48:


----------



## Pranic (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanks kind.  So does it actually help? Honestly?


----------



## Pranic (Sep 14, 2014)

Btw your plants this season look good


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 14, 2014)

I use Bloombastic and swear it works, but I have yet to do a run without using it lol. I'm going to be trying GH 3 part Flora Series soon, and will be trying Koolbloom and such with that I believe. 

I have a hard time not using Bloombastic!


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 14, 2014)

Thinking back ive been using them since 08 never changed dyna gro is cheap and easy and that paired with the molasses makes a huge difference I remember when I used to use nothing years ago will never go back don't take my word for it let my plants do the talking http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=67962&page=11    :48:


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanks pranic


----------



## Pranic (Sep 14, 2014)

Thank you guys for the input something to consider, switching from indoors to outdoors has been an adjustment to say the least. And just trying to add some more info into the banks lol! For growing n practicing this craft 8 years now there are days I still feel like a virgin


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 14, 2014)

Dang it, this is the second time I (an indoor only guy) posted my experience in an Outdoor situational thread. Sorry, to clarify I'm indoors.


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 14, 2014)

Hahaha lol no prob just something eles a quart of dyna gro is 20 bucks I use about a gallon a year just for my outdoor just a few plants a quart would be fine and atleast get the molasses ive used that alone against just water in flowering and saw a big difference jmo tho I may be wrong lol


----------



## Pranic (Sep 14, 2014)

No worries green only differance is u got that god like control... Lol. Mother Nature n her fury sometimes outside works against me lol


----------



## Pranic (Sep 14, 2014)

Cool ..  And adding a price in there lol u must know me, cheap as all get out lol


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 14, 2014)

Dr green what works indoor usually works  outdoor I know the gh works just set in my ways Iddon't like change lol :48:


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 14, 2014)

Hahaha yeah pranic its cheap and easy to use I don't have to ajust ph and makes a big difference


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 14, 2014)

Pics of plant??


----------



## Pranic (Sep 14, 2014)

That not having to adjust for ph... Added bonus


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 14, 2014)

Yeah I never have a prob with ph thats why I like it plus it work really well for me


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 14, 2014)

I have tried a bunch of different brands over the years and have never found anything that I really believes makes a difference.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 14, 2014)

I wonder what percent of size of buds is genetic rather then food, light and air related.hmm


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 14, 2014)

A lot rose good genetics play a key roll in bud size and density but I have grown plant next to each other feed one the other I let  go in the end the one I feed with dyna grow was bigger and out produced the same strain right next to it only thing that was different was feeding so imo good nutrients play a role in big buds and plant


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 14, 2014)

> out produced the same strain right next to it



Were they identical clones taken from the exact same plant and vegged for the same amount of time? Only way to truly tell, because if it's from seed, then there's high probability that pheno types weren't the exact same. (But I'm sure you know all this) 

I'm going to have to try this in my tents this year. Do one run with Bloombastic/one without, and have clones from the same pheno. It's always like a 50/50 mix bag when you talk to people about it.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 14, 2014)

And then cure comes into it..I have tried to picture a pie and assign a percentage to each of the components that make up the grow.   And are big buds better? I just have learned recently the difference in us indoor growers pushing the heck out of our plants and then to see them in nature and how much happier they are, it make me pause.

Don't get me wrong, I feed my plants, not as much as i should probably.


----------



## Pranic (Sep 14, 2014)

I'll post one later when I get home... Is just small cos I started it late cos my first batch my mother used the soil I had planted my germed seeds in to replant her plants she sells.. Lol someone somewhere is really happy. I had 30 seeds done so I just ended up just starting one... Lol it's on the pool deck, just chillin no ones noticed it


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 14, 2014)

Yes they were clones taken from a super lemon haze mother we had going a couple years ago same strain soil etc


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 14, 2014)

mmmm Super Lemon Haze....

...carry on.  hah


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 14, 2014)

:48:


----------



## Pranic (Sep 14, 2014)

I second that mmmm


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 14, 2014)

Was one of my favorites so flavorful but it still couldnt beat that sour d or grape ape we had mothers of but thats history their lose lips sunk their ship I knew when to abandon it and jump in the life raft lol :48:


----------



## Pranic (Sep 14, 2014)

I been craving trainwreck  and  a bud w the genetics of spacequeen black domina and G13


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 14, 2014)

Ive been wanting to try out subcools space bomb and agent orange for a min they look dope


----------



## Pranic (Sep 14, 2014)

Well if u do you'll have to let us know how the smoke is


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 14, 2014)

Next year im gonna run them outdoors gonna order em when they come back in stock lol maybe ill get another indoor room going idk i got some buckeye purple from melvan and got some og and mr nice for next year also


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 14, 2014)

Ive been using GH3 solely with none of the booster additives for the past 3 seasons. Have had good returns every year even when terror of pm and caterpillars wiped out a lot.


----------



## Pranic (Sep 14, 2014)

Yeah I have one leaf on my girl that a piller ate... N they wiped out all our tomatoes this year :/


----------



## Pranic (Sep 14, 2014)

I would really like to try some auto flowering strains. Just kinda cheap so I usually save seed from any good bud I pick up, that I know the strains of. N then I have one pill bottle of question marks lol


----------



## Pranic (Sep 14, 2014)

But of course in the best bud I usually actually ask who ever I'm gettin it from to hook me up w that only bud in the whole batch w a seed if any. Lol


----------



## Pranic (Sep 15, 2014)

Here's a pic 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 15, 2014)

a little girl cute lol but imo id feed her some nutrients for sure :48:


----------



## Pranic (Sep 15, 2014)

Yeah she was started late n on the screen porch, which actually stunted the growth but kept it alive unlike my veggies this year the bugs are just wicked.


----------



## Pranic (Sep 15, 2014)

From another angle 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Pranic (Sep 15, 2014)

If I did use somethin u don't think being about 2 weeks in it wouldn't hurt her


----------



## Pranic (Sep 15, 2014)

I know before she finishes flushing is a good idea after using nutes


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 15, 2014)

quarter bag maybe looking good for a late start got a few i started late for the h of it that are that size


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 15, 2014)

no i use that dyna gro till a week before harvest i flush 2 maybe 3 times 1st time i flush with molasses after that just water


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 15, 2014)

oh and forgot to say i use it every watering too on the big girl 6-9 ml recommend is a tsp lol :48:


----------



## Pranic (Sep 15, 2014)

K good lookin out . But my phone bout to die will be back later after it charges just heads up not like I just dipped or nothin


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 15, 2014)

peace :48:


----------

